# Root Ranger for a cart jet



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Anyone here running them? I have a bunch of 4 and 6" clay around here, and would like to get into jetting them, rather than rodding them. Can't quite justify a trailer jet w/ high gpm as of right now, so a RR seems to be a decent alternative til I get there.

My cart machine runs 4000 psi and 4.5 gpm, is that enough to run it? Do i buy any RR, or do I need to get is custom made to cut ports for my specific GPM and PSI?

How do they work around turns and when dropping into a cleanout then making a 90 into the mainline (vent cleanout).

I currently run my aquamoles for soft/grease blockages. Just wanted to know if anyone else had experience w/ this, and if anyone has a gently used one they'd wanna sell. If not, its something i'll be checking into in the near future.


Is it worth the $$$ to buy a RR? Also, are you charging more for that as opposed to just rodding a line?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a root ranger, I ran it on a 4,000 psi 4. gpm jetter. I found it hard to use and it got stuck in the 6" wye in the street, I couldn't pull it back, I ended up knocking it loose with my seesnake, but in the long run broke my camera head.

this was like the 3rd time I had used it, just not good luck with it.

I warned my friend Paul, and sold it to him!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The rootranger can turn a common household pressure washer into a root killer! Your specs and the rootranger will work great. But on 6" it can get turned around or go the way you don't want it to, so put a pipe in between it and your hose so it can't double back or go sideways in the 6". If you get the chance go to youtube and look for rootranger the aussy guys did a great howto on just using the root ranger it is a great video to watch. Main problem with the rootranger is the J or hook shape it can get stuck if you don't have experiance with it. So don't use it for everything have other nozzles for other things like flushing and soft stoppages. But if you have to kill some roots with a cart jetter it's the best tip there is.


----------

